
Lusting for a Verizon iPhone? Hold that thought - atularora
http://blogs.chron.com/techblog/archives/2011/01/lusting_for_a_verizon_iphone_hold_that_thought_1.html
======
adolph
Summary: You can get a better iPhone if you wait longer. If you buy a
subsidized phone now, you can't get another subsidized one for a while.

